# Spoiler Function



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

*Would you like to see a spoiler function on UKM?*​
yes 0no0


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I have seen on some other forums that they have a Spoiler function that blocks out text that others might not appreciate seeing, and to be revealed by clicking the appropriate button.

I feel this would be useful and beneficial for others, if its doable could it be implemented?

Who else would like to see a spoiler function on the board? IF no why not? Any Other suggestions?


----------

